# recogepelotas



## brasileirinho

Hola, tengo una duda desde hace mucho tiempo y creo que aquí me la responderán.
En algunos deportes existe una persona que está encargada de recoger las pelotas que salen del juego, los 'recogepelotas'. Esa es la palabra que encontré en el diccionario de la Real Academia. Pero su definición se aplica al tenis y no al fútbol. 
Así, mi pregunta es: 
¿Será esa palabra también aplicada al fútbol? 
En todos los países de lengua española, ¿se usa esa misma palabra o hay variaciones?

En portugués de Brasil se le dice 'gandula' a esa persona.
Y en Portugal, ¿cómo será?

Les agradezco en adelantado.


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha _recogepelotas_ aplica-se a todos os desportos, incluído o futebol, embora o que diga o _DRAE_. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## coquis14

En Argentina es "alcanzapelotas".

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

brasileirinho said:


> En portugués de Brasil se le dice 'gandula' a esa persona.
> Y en Portugal, ¿cómo será?


 
_'Apanha-bolas_', creio.


----------



## Tomby

É interessante como mudam as palavras entre um país e outro para definir alguém ou algo no mundo do futebol:
alcanzapelotas (Arg.) >> recogepelotas (Esp.) >> apanha-bolas (Pt.) >>gandula (Br.)
arquero (Arg.) >> portero (Esp.) >> guarda-redes (Pt.) >> goleiro (Br.)
cancha (Arg.) >> campo (Esp.) >> relvado (Pt.) >> ?????? (Br.)
etc.,
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Esqueci-me de dizer - e talvez tenha interesse referir - que está associada a _'apanha-bolas'_ uma conotação negativa_. 'Andar a apanhar _bolas' é andar ocioso, não fazer nada mas também estar desorientado, encontrar-se envolvido numa situação que escapa ao nosso domínio ou que não se compreende e em relação à qual não se sabe o que fazer.
Curiosamente o termo que se usa no Brasil também tem conotação negativa em Portugal. '_Gandulo_' ou '_gandula_' é também um ocioso, um brutamontes, um alarve.

TT: '_campo_' também se pode dizer em português de Portugal. '_Relvado_' é, mais especificamente, o rectângulo onde se joga e se tiver relva, claro, doutra maneira será só o '_campo_' (sem relva, também se pode dizer _'campo pelado')_.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Carfer, vai ver que foi daí, do campo pelado, que nós aparecemos com o termo de jogar uma pelada (jogar bola por esporte, juntar a turma para uma pelada).


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Curiosamente o termo que se usa no Brasil também tem conotação negativa em Portugal. '_Gandulo_' ou '_gandula_' é também um ocioso, um brutamontes, um alarve.


_Gandul_ em espanhol também tem conotação negativa, significa "pessoa que não gosta do trabalho".
TT.


----------



## airosa

Tombatossals said:


> cancha (Arg.) >> campo (Esp.) >> relvado (Pt.) >> ?????? (Br.)
> etc.,TT.


No Brasil acho que usam-se dois termos: _campo_ e _gramado_. Espero que os nativos o confirmem.


----------



## willy2008

Aca en Argentina le decimos alcanzapelotas como bien dijo mas arriba coquis, pero aplicado al tenis se usa mas comunmente el término inglés *ball boys.*


----------



## brasileirinho

Sobre o 'gandula' do português brasileiro, sempre pensei que fosse relativo a um jogador uruguaio que tinha esse mesmo nome, e que sempre se dispunha a pegar as bolas que saiam de jogo.
Ah, e obrigado pelas respostas!


----------



## Blopa

Hola a todos:

En Chile se usa "*pasapelotas*" como término "oficial" (lo que se oye en radio y televisión), pero en el club, se piden "*peloteros*", no más. 

Saludos,


----------



## brazil67

Tambien...
 
Goleiro: *portero, arquero, guardameta  *
 
La palabra  *Hinchada* com H, significa torcida e ser torcedor, em espanhol, se diz "ser hincha de..." 
 
La palabra J*uez *é reservada mais ao mundo das leis e do direito, enquanto que nos esportes predomina a palavra "árbitro".


----------

